# Outcast Sale- Breakfast!!!



## Coryphaena (Oct 2, 2007)

Anyone who wants to go to the Outcast sale when it opens- I am doing a midnight breakfast at myhouse in Pace! Wednesday night, midnight, my house...... then we'll leave about 3ish and carpool over. If you haven't been there in line for the Thursday opening morning, it's a lot of fun.

I plan on doing the omelettes-in-bags and coffee. I have onions, cheese, and bacon to put in the omelettes. Let me know who's coming so I will know if I have enough! Anyone who wants to bring something, feel free!


----------



## lingfisher1 (Oct 9, 2007)

Count me in Karon.Income taxes are in so I am ready for the sale.If you need me to bring anything let me know.


----------



## Coryphaena (Oct 2, 2007)

Ryan, so far I think I have enough..... I gotta make sure Buster gets his share of an omelette too or he won't let me out the door... LOL! Are you letting Cilla sleep in that morning?


----------



## Ocean Man (Sep 27, 2007)

Duanye and I should be there, I will find something to bring.


----------



## lingfisher1 (Oct 9, 2007)

> *Coryphaena (2/23/2009)*Ryan, so far I think I have enough..... I gotta make sure Buster gets his share of an omelette too or he won't let me out the door... LOL! Are you letting Cilla sleep in that morning?


You know I will share mine with Buster.

Cilla has to work Thursday.I will probably come on over when I get off at 10 Wed night if that is okay.Maybe catch a ride with you or Matt over to the sale.


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

Damnit, that must be one hell of a sale, meet at midnight, leave at 3am, then stand in line, what the hell are they selling "Tickle me Elmo's" ?????????


----------



## Coryphaena (Oct 2, 2007)

> *CCC (2/23/2009)*what the hell are they selling "Tickle me Elmo's" ?????????


Nope, "Shiny New Shimanos"! 

Ryan, I am sure between everyone we can get you over and back. I have to give exams the rest of the day so I have to be back at my house by 9 or 10.


----------



## lingfisher1 (Oct 9, 2007)

Good deal.I am really looking forward to this.I have had to miss the sale the past 3 years cause of work.I made sure I had time off this time.


----------



## Coryphaena (Oct 2, 2007)

Well, Ryan, I sure am glad you'llmake it this year, and that I go with you! I'm relying on you to help me pick out some hunting gear...... 

I have my labmate Alex pretty sure he will be over as well... he was here for my last bash. 

The Milton/Munson Militia Goes To Outcast..... gotta love it..... LOL :letsparty:letsparty:letsparty


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 4, 2007)

not going to make it over karon i'll be fishing all day wednesday , i'll see ya'all at the sale.


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Munson Malitia?!?!? Hell, they in the suburbs of Spring Hill. You gotta get on up where around where I work for "Munson". We got them sheep up here with red "X"'s on em'.....


----------



## shakeyjr (Oct 3, 2007)

> *Downtime2 (2/24/2009)*....Hell, they in the suburbs of Spring Hill......




That my friend is hilarious!! Who would've ever referred to Spring Hill as having suburbs? Original for sure. Thanks for the laugh this morning Wade!


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

I used to live on Indian Ford. I knows my way around the burbs'.


----------



## hebegb (Oct 6, 2007)

you need to used to live in Crestucky and get on over here to Pace!!!!


----------



## shakeyjr (Oct 3, 2007)

I have never lived up there, but have kinfolk all over the north ends of Santa Rosa and Okaloosa counties. The big farm there on Indian Ford Rd. that is owned by the McDonald's now, at one time belonged to my grandparents. You probably know the "burbs" much better than I, but it just cracked me up to see the wording that you used.



Karon, sorry to have derailed your thread. I will now bow out and let the breakfast plans take back over.


----------



## Coryphaena (Oct 2, 2007)

No worries, Paul, I got a kick out of reading it...  

I might do some biscuits and/or tortillas to go along with breakfast.... and Buster is already looking forward to the "handouts".... LOL


----------



## Ocean Man (Sep 27, 2007)

:bump

Surely there's more than 3 of us from the Milton/Pace area that are going to be there for the 4 o'clock stampede.


----------



## Coryphaena (Oct 2, 2007)

One more bump so I will know who's going to be here- looks like 5 or 6 of us so far and Buster getting plenty of leftovers.... I have enough for for a couple of surprise visits. We'll be here between midnight and about 3, come on over. Plenty of munchies and room for more.


----------



## lingfisher1 (Oct 9, 2007)

Will be there after work.

FYI-We the Indian Ford Militia.Munson is that big city to the north of us.


----------



## Matt09 (Jun 6, 2008)

Ill be there. With a pot of coffee in hand....


----------



## Coryphaena (Oct 2, 2007)

I am upping the ante with some of my "secret recipe" cheese grits.....


----------



## lingfisher1 (Oct 9, 2007)

Keep talking bout cheese grits and wegonna have to bust some AJ out of the freezer and fry it up.


----------



## Coryphaena (Oct 2, 2007)

Try cheese grits and andouille......:hungry


----------



## lingfisher1 (Oct 9, 2007)

HOT DAMN!!!!!!!!!!!

I'm gonna get fat and happy and fall asleep and miss the damn sale with that kinda grub.See ya in a few hours.

You got any coffee or do I need to bring some?


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

Somebody eat some damn cheese grits for me! I've been craving some since I got here to Australia.......all this fancy food from the hotel is driving me crazy..........going to hit up the pub tonight for something normal........haha! Fish and chips here I come.

It sucks that I'm missing the sale so you guys have a good time! Ryan if you see some 20lb and 50lb spools of fluro for a decent price pick one of each up for me and I'll hit you up when I get back. Don't spend more than 30 bucks though......lol


----------



## lingfisher1 (Oct 9, 2007)

I have you covered Ray.I will eat your share of cheese grits and get you the flouro.


----------



## Coryphaena (Oct 2, 2007)

Ryan, I have coffee- espresso style and Costa Rican, and I think I have some Jamaican left..... we're good unless someone drinks a gallon.....LOL..... If you have a travel mug and want to take a to go cup, bring that.

Also, it's OK to park on my front lawn, the weeds won't care.

I gotta get a nap- I have been up since 7 and will be on campus all day tomorrow......:hotsun


----------



## Msstdog (Sep 28, 2007)

I cant make it to the breakfast but maybe meet you all at Outcast in the morn. What time do you all think you ll be Karon.


----------



## lingfisher1 (Oct 9, 2007)

I think we are leaving her house by 3 so however long it takes to get there.Probably about 20 -25 min


----------



## Coryphaena (Oct 2, 2007)

My goal is to make it there by about 3:30... see ya there Shad!


----------

